# SJP SATC Fendi Baguette



## closetluxe

I just placed an order for the Purple Rain sequin baguette!  Yay!  It officially relaunched today!  I was also lucky enough to secure the nano version from the website a couple of days ago.  The nano is in store ready to be picked up, but my Purple Rain won't be delivered until the end of February.  It's okay, I'm just happy I was able to get 1 out of 105!  Good luck to all those who want this same bag!
https://www.fendi.com/us-en/woman/b...u01_fendi_demandware_net__US__products__en_US


----------



## papertiger

I think we need a publicity picture though, something to get us through the days counting down to Feb


----------



## closetluxe

papertiger said:


> I think we need a publicity picture though, something to get us through the days counting down to Feb


Just edited my post to add official picture from Fendi website.


----------



## papertiger

closetluxe said:


> Just edited my post to add official picture from Fendi website.



Vey, very pretty! 

The perfect party piece whatever else you'd be wearing


----------



## closetluxe

papertiger said:


> Vey, very pretty!
> 
> The perfect party piece whatever else you'd be wearing


Thank you.  I can't wait to get her!  Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

I was a fan of SATC and when I was younger I bought the Gucci waist bag that Carrie uses in some episodes.
It was extremely unconfortable... the hardware was so heavy, the zip under the leather was hard to use... It didn't fit my style at all.
I kept this waist bag in my closet for years and then I gave it away as a gift to one of my relatives.
This bag... for sure it's iconic, but I feel the same way about it: very difficult to wear and extremely unconfortable, but someone said that fashion is ALWAYS unconfortable, so...


----------



## closetluxe

For sure it's not a practical bag by any means...but when is luxe ever practical?  The color purple is my favorite color and the shade is just the right shade of purple for me.  It makes my heart sing.


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

I would wear it if I was Carrie. I mean, if I didn't have to pay for it and could carry it with no pressure... Id' be so worried that those sequin could break and I just wouldn't be able to not think about it while using it.


----------



## kosin30

OMG! I also pre-ordered it! I’ve been trying for the last year. Purple is ALSO my favorite color and this is a piece of fashion history! The order has been all messed up though. It canceled and then they said it didn’t, etc. They said Feb delivery but email said Nov. Who knows?!? As long as I get my hands on this baby eventually! 

I agree not the most practical bag but who cares? I have plenty of practical ones! And I literally wear my Chanels to grocery stores and yesterday to a trunk and treat.  It’s all good as long as it makes you happy!


----------



## closetluxe

kosin30 said:


> OMG! I also pre-ordered it! I’ve been trying for the last year. Purple is ALSO my favorite color and this is a piece of fashion history! The order has been all messed up though. It canceled and then they said it didn’t, etc. They said Feb delivery but email said Nov. Who knows?!? As long as I get my hands on this baby eventually!
> 
> I agree not the most practical bag but who cares? I have plenty of practical ones! And I literally wear my Chanels to grocery stores and yesterday to a trunk and treat.  It’s all good as long as it makes you happy!


Congratulations!  Yeah mine got cancelled too but my SA said it was all good.  I didn’t need to preorder again.  Here’s hoping we get our bag!


----------



## Grande Latte

This bag brings back so many memories, particularly of my life in a big city while SATC was so popular back then.


----------



## Techluxe

closetluxe said:


> I just placed an order for the Purple Rain sequin baguette!  Yay!  It officially relaunched today!  I was also lucky enough to secure the nano version from the website a couple of days ago.  The nano is in store ready to be picked up, but my Purple Rain won't be delivered until the end of February.  It's okay, I'm just happy I was able to get 1 out of 105!  Good luck to all those who want this same bag!
> https://www.fendi.com/us-en/woman/b...u01_fendi_demandware_net__US__products__en_US


Yes Pre-Order begins in my local Fendi store next week for delivery in Feb. 2023 delivery.  I have great Fendi SA who does not just take my $mo (unlike CHANEL). He actually keeps me updated via text (all hours of the day/night). He is a GREAT Human! Here are two promo pics I literally received from my Fendi SA after picking up my 25th Anniversary Baquette yesterday!


----------



## Techluxe

closetluxe said:


> Just edited my post to add official picture from Fendi website.


I just added two pics I received from my Fendi SA yesterday. Bye ladies


----------



## Techluxe

kosin30 said:


> OMG! I also pre-ordered it! I’ve been trying for the last year. Purple is ALSO my favorite color and this is a piece of fashion history! The order has been all messed up though. It canceled and then they said it didn’t, etc. They said Feb delivery but email said Nov. Who knows?!? As long as I get my hands on this baby eventually!
> 
> I agree not the most practical bag but who cares? I have plenty of practical ones! And I literally wear my Chanels to grocery stores and yesterday to a trunk and treat.  It’s all good as long as it makes you happy!


The SJP Purple Baquette is a beauty. I found out about it too late last year. I whined to my Fendi SA for months and months. I was just building a relationship with him. He just gave me a heads up so I secure my position next Monday. As to practicality? There is no such thing anymore. I mean folks wear pajamas in public (bleeech). Fashion is an ART form and popping random colors into your couture is EPIC!


----------



## Techluxe

Techluxe said:


> The SJP Purple Baquette is a beauty. I found out about it too late last year. I whined to my Fendi SA for months and months. I was just building a relationship with him. He just gave me a heads up so I secure my position next Monday. As to practicality? There is no such thing anymore. I mean folks wear pajamas in public (bleeech). Fashion is an ART form and popping random colors into your couture is EPIC!


My last update I promise.! According to my SA there are only FIVE of the SJP collabs in the US. I'm at the top of his list but there are many lists. I'm happy to move on I just bought my dream Baquette, but if you have your heart set on the purple you might want to move fast (remember last year) or consider alternatives. My SA stated Fendi may produce more.

Peace and Baquette!


----------



## Grande Latte

Oh, the purple is very nice.


----------



## kosin30

Techluxe said:


> My last update I promise.! According to my SA there are only FIVE of the SJP collabs in the US. I'm at the top of his list but there are many lists. I'm happy to move on I just bought my dream Baquette, but if you have your heart set on the purple you might want to move fast (remember last year) or consider alternatives. My SA stated Fendi may produce more.
> 
> Peace and Baquette!


I heard there were more than that but very limited. What is your dream baguette? Pics please!


----------



## Techluxe

I don't know what to think anymore. So much conflicting intel.

My dream Baquette is the 25th Anniversary Baquette I just purchased before it went up on the website. It is so Slayer! I actually never thought I would love any Baquette as much as the SJP but my heart is taken now. I'm just fine if I don't make the cut in Feb...and I had a temper tantrum last year when I missed out on the SJP last year. My poor SA made up for it though. He gave me first choice two months ago for the 25th...

 I'm in love already!

Here is my original post:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/25th-anniversary-baquette-drops-now.1056749/

The certification card refers to Sex and The City!


----------



## fadeout

FYI the purple rain baguette that has been available on and off since 2019 is not a SJP collab. It’s just a reissue of the sex and the city baguette. 

The SJP collab is coming in December, it’s a totally different bag and comes in four colours - including the baguette SJP wore to the anniversary runway. They all come with four detachable buckles and the price I think is 7000 plus. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Techluxe

fadeout said:


> FYI the purple rain baguette that has been available on and off since 2019 is not a SJP collab. It’s just a reissue of the sex and the city baguette.
> 
> The SJP collab is coming in December, it’s a totally different bag and comes in four colours - including the baguette SJP wore to the anniversary runway. They all come with four detachable buckles and the price I think is 7000 plus.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Correct it is not the collab with SJP. I didn't bother to correct anyone here. I have only seen one of the collaboration baquette with SJP. I no like and totally balk at the price!

I only became aware of the Purple Baquette last year but it was sold out by then (Feb 2021) . It is coming in February 2023 and can be waitlisted now. What is still unclear to me is just how many there are in the US. My FF SA said 5 (which doesnt sound right). Someone here mentioned 105 (which also doesnt sound right either).


----------



## fadeout

I don’t think there is a limit. If you preorder it will get made for you. This is about the fourth time they have opened it up for pre orders so I don’t think it’s a super limited thing anyway. It will no doubt come up again. I got mine in 2019 with the first release.


----------



## fashion16

So I was browsing Fashionphile (pure window shopping) and this lovely lady popped up for $3950.00. I had zero intention of buying another bag. Zero. I didn’t even think, I just bought it. Now I am wondering what the heck I did. Will I wear a purple sequin bag? 

Thoughts? I am just now starting to get into fun colors but the Sequins are making me pause. 

Admittedly, it was a combination of the rarity of it with the price that made me pull the trigger. I so want to be a Carrie, just not sure I can pull it off


----------



## Grande Latte

fashion16 said:


> So I was browsing Fashionphile (pure window shopping) and this lovely lady popped up for $3950.00. I had zero intention of buying another bag. Zero. I didn’t even think, I just bought it. Now I am wondering what the heck I did. Will I wear a purple sequin bag?
> 
> Thoughts? I am just now starting to get into fun colors but the Sequins are making me pause.
> 
> Admittedly, it was a combination of the rarity of it with the price that made me pull the trigger. I so want to be a Carrie, just not sure I can pull it off
> 
> View attachment 5652686



You pull off by going very muted and neutral and let the bag shine. Black denim or trousers and a nice crisp white shirt will do. Trying acquiring a pair of nice purple heels too.
Or you go outrageous and your outfit is as exaggerated as this bag. Meaning a purple patterned Oscar De La Renta dress with a purple belt and purple shoes. And your purple baguette will blend right in.
Or you go parallel to the purple baguette and wear all over lilac/ or light purple colored outfits and this nice purple bag will accent nicely.
Enjoy!


----------

